# Is Emachines 1333G wifi compatible?



## jarhead127 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hope I'm putting this in the right place, any other suggestions appreciated. I have a 1333G desktop + just purchased a Nextbook 7HD tablet with Jellybean OS. Can I/how do I make my desktop wifi compatible? I think I need a wireless router, but will one work with this machine? I know my existing modem has wireless capabilities. All/all help is much appreciated.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

It doesn't look like your PC came with any WiFi capability. If you wanted to give your PC WiFi you would have to buy a WiFi USB adapter or WiFi PCIe Card.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome toTSF

Most desk tops are not set up for wifi. You will need to add a card/ receiver which is not very hard. They make USB also.

BG


----------



## jarhead127 (Jan 22, 2014)

THANX guys, looks like I'll need a USB wireless adapter + router to make this work.

Geez, I worked on the most sophisticated electronics in the world back in the service. Had a final secret security clearance + maintained the missile systems on mach II jet fighters. NOW, I need help to reset my clock after a power outage :/


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

If your cell phone is compatible with mobile hotspot, you can tether the phone to the pc via bluetooth or wired connection. That would eliminate the need to purchase a router and usb adapter. I would only do it if your on the LTE network and have a good bit of data on your plan though.


----------

